# Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht



## Berndt (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

welche speziellen Bedingungen braucht diese Pflanze? Habe es im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben versucht, mit Startdünger, am Teichrand, im Flachwasser....weder Baumarkt"ware", noch Pflanzen "namhafter" Verkäufer konnte ich zu ernsthaftem Wuchs, geschweige denn zur Blüte animieren.

Bitte um Tipps, vielleicht "wuchert" sie sogar bei jemandem, ich zahle gerne Portogebühren und könnte ihr auch den gleichen Bodengrund (Ufergraben bzw. Teich) bieten wie an ihrem bisherigen Standort.

Einzig für mich vorstellbarer Grund: Bei der Anlage des Teiches hatte ich extrem weiches Wasser, der eingebrachte Kies hat aber mittlerweile die KH ansteigen lassen.

Liebe Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht*

Hallo Berndt,

eigene positive Erfahrungen mit ihr habe ich auch nicht.
Meine ist nach einem Jahr ohne Blüte nicht mehr aufgetaucht...

Dafür hab ich gerade mal Google angeworfen und dabei das hier gefunden:


> Die Schwanenblume wächst in Uferröhrichten eutropher, stehender bis langsam fließender Gewässer und ist dabei recht wärmeliebend. So ist sie beispielsweise in Auengewässern der Oder, der Elbe und des Rheins in größeren Beständen zu finden. Die Schwanenblume verträgt stark wechselnde Wasserstände und siedelt vor allem auf sandig-lehmigen Schlammböden von Niedermooren und Flussauen. Sie kommt mehr im Tiefland als in Gebirgen vor.


Quelle

Bei Werner steht nur sinngemäß, wenn sie nicht blüht, steht sie meist zu tief... 

- defekter Link entfernt - steht noch was von wegen "An den Ufern stehender oder langsam fließender, basen- und nährstoffreicher Gewässer findet man..."

Vielleicht ist/war es ihr zu sauer und zu kalt bei Dir?


----------



## Berndt (4. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist/war es ihr zu sauer und zu kalt bei Dir?



Hallo, Annett,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Mein Teich liegt 870m hoch..... :?

Egal, ich versuch es noch einmal (Klimawandel!), werde mir "richtige" Rhizome besorgen, nicht nur "trostlose" Halme.

Liebe Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Berndt (5. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht*

Hallo, liebe Teichianer,

wenn auch Annetts Antwort sehr hilfreich war, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren, wer von euch diese Pflanze "erfolgreich" bei seinem Teich angesiedelt hat oder (so wie ich) nur vergebliche Versuche hatte.

Bitte um Antworten! Danke,

Berndt


----------



## Haitu (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht*

Hi,

ob die Ansiedlung der butomus umbellatus bei mir erfolgreich war kann ich abschließend noch nicht sagen da noch keine Blüte.
Ich habe sie erst im Frühjahr 2006 gesetzt.
Den Winter haben sie überstanden und sind dieses Jahr gut ausgetrieben.
Ich hatte zwei Pflanzen, die eine habe ich 5 und die andere 15cm unter den Wasserspiegel gesetzt. Beide sind da.
Wasser hatte bei letzter Messung vor 14 Tagen Ph8 GH8 KH4.
Die allgemeine Nährstoffbelastung des Wassers würde ich zur Zeit als mesotroph einschätzen. Vor 3 Wochen war es noch eher eutroph, aber durch die allgemeine Pflanzenentwicklung sind die Algen jetzt auf dem Rückzug.
Foto kann ich im Moment leider nicht machen, habe meinen Apparat im Firmenbus liegen lassen.
Ich werde aber daran denken zum nächsten mal. 
So in 2 Wochen evt.; Fahre auf Montage.


----------



## wmt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Schwanenblume-butomus umbellatus.....gedeiht nicht*

Ich habe Sie mir am wochende gekauft (mit Rhizom), es war auf dem Schild eine Pflanztiefe bis zu 40cm angegeben. Aber das gilt ja wohl für viele Rhizom-Teichpflauzen wegen der Überwinterung.

Gruß
wmt


----------

